# What treats should I give my fish



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

As I see here in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH-fIRwj38c these fish LOVE that cucumber! I was wondering if the fish I have in my tank will eat it, and if so how much?

Also what kinds of treats should I put in every once in awhile?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

They probably wouldn't eat cucumber...what do you feed them at the moment?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

rainbows and tetras like blood worms, crisps, flakes, granules, shrimp. i have freeze dried plankton that I feed mine for their treats.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with fish head and also i sometimes give mine live brineshrimp which i get from my LFS.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

nathanbarry said:


> They probably wouldn't eat cucumber...what do you feed them at the moment?


I have been giving them just flakes for the past 3.5 months.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Try frozen bloodworms or livefoods.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Mix it up! Just flakes is not a good diet. I feed my fish 2 kinds of high-quality flake, 1 kind of pellet, 1 kind of crisps and frozen bloodworms once a week.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You need to vary the diet. I use a high-quality crisp (Tetra Pro). I also mix in bloodworms and tubifex worms every so often and plan on trying some brine shrimp soon.

In the past I have also used some lettuce (either raw or parched) but most fish don't really seem to care for it. Has anyone had luck with lettuce or other vegetables?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

My malawi cichlids like bits of carrot or cucumber and my parrot cichlids either like meat or salad.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I went out and bought the misis shrimp and the blood worms. I see they come in cubes, how much should I give a day to the fish I have in my tank? Half a cube? Full? Do I thaw it?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't know about mysis, but I fill up a cup with hot water, plop in a cube of bloodworms, and then pick them out with tweezers and drop them into the tank. I normally only use like, half a cube.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I took out the mysis shrimp, put the cube in a container and melted it a tad, took a spoon and dropped it in the tank for the first time.

They ate some of it, but never went crazy for it. After a while they kept putting in in their mouth and spitting it out over and over. Some was left over, why is this?

Did I put too much in, they don't seem to like it?


----------



## maples5 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi- I am new and I have a 1 male and 2 female platys that are pregnant. How do I know when the time is near?


----------

